# Spouse visa success check-list 2017



## Sami12 (Oct 6, 2016)

I would like to thank everyone on this forum specially Joppa,nyclon who have been really helpful, I can't thank you enough but hope you know that you are one of a kind. 

For those who are applying in the near future, Below is my checklist, my VISA was approved in two weeks Nairobi, I forgot to pay my IHS as i thought that it would be part of my visa fee but I got an email from High commission officer to pay the outstanding fee.



Applicants Information

1.	Online Application correction letter
2.	One passport photo sponsor + applicant 
3.	IHS
4.	Printed Visa Online Application
5.	Applicant’s letter of introduction
6.	Applicant’s biometric information
7.	Applicant’s current passport 
8.	TB test results 
9.	English test certificate
10.	Prospective flight itinerary

Sponsor’s Information:
11.	Sponsor’s letter of introduction 
12.	Copy of sponsor’s passport bio-data page
13.	Appendix 2

Financial Information (Category A):
14.	Sponsor’s payslips x 6
15.	Bank statements x 6 months Barclays
16.	P60 2015/16
17.	Employment contract
18.	Employers letter

Accommodation Information:
19.	Tenancy agreement 
20.	Inspection Report
21.	State Agency letter confirming that my Wife can move in the house
22.	Rent receipts



Marriage Information:

23.	Marriage certificate 
24.	Evidence of wedding photos 
25.	Wife’s Mothers Support letter 
26.	Money Sent to each other using Money Transfer


Visas, Flight Tickets and Hotel booking as evidence of meeting each other:

27.	Cover Letter for VISA Flight Tickets and Hotels 
28.	Copies of entry visas to Kenya
29. Flight Itineraries from our visits to see each other
30. Hotel Receipts showing we have stayed together 


Subsisting Relationship 
31.	Subsisting Relationship Cover 
32.	WhatsApp chat logs (25 Pages)
33.	WhatsApp chat screenshots (15)
34.	Text Messages (2 Pages)
35.	Facetime call logs (3 Pages)
36.	Facebook Chat Logs random snapshots (2 Pages)
37.	Pics of us together on holiday (15 Pages)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You didn't need:
#10 Flight details, #20 Inspection report unless accommodation is shared with non-family member, #25 In-law's support letter, #26 if included should come under Relationship, #31 - #37 Too much.


----------



## majuto (Oct 18, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You didn't need:
> #10 Flight details, #20 Inspection report unless accommodation is shared with non-family member, #25 In-law's support letter, #26 if included should come under Relationship, #31 - #37 Too much.


Hi Sami12/ Joppa

im thankful for these forums and Joppa's assistance and Sami12's checklist is helpful. however i couldn't help but notice Sami12 hasn't provided any other proof of accommodation (council tax, electric bill, etc) but just tenancy agreement and estate agency letter of consent. I've recently moved houses and i'm awaiting the council to process me together with electric/water company and receive my first bill which they told me could take a while and i am ready to submit the documents having the tenancy agreement and letter from estate agent. Joppa do you think its going to cause problems if i don't send send utility bills/council tax bill to the ECO.
thank you


----------



## AdamRScuba1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Joppa, is there a downside of supplying too much information? Does it lengthen the application procedure?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We say you should provide proof of ownership/rental and proof of occupation, and the latter is usually accomplished by council tax or utility bill. 
Danger of sending too much is your vital, essential documents may be buried deep among the ephemeral and irrelevant materials so in danger of being overlooked. Then you have the whole problem of getting the decision reversed through appeal or administrative review. Hence the recommendation that you make a streamlined application, with carefully put together document list which covers all the essentials according to your personal circumstances.


----------



## Lewis714 (Dec 8, 2017)

Joppa said:


> We say you should provide proof of ownership/rental and proof of occupation, and the latter is usually accomplished by council tax or utility bill.
> Danger of sending too much is your vital, essential documents may be buried deep among the ephemeral and irrelevant materials so in danger of being overlooked. Then you have the whole problem of getting the decision reversed through appeal or administrative review. Hence the recommendation that you make a streamlined application, with carefully put together document list which covers all the essentials according to your personal circumstances.


Would it be possible for someone to post a revised list which covers all the essentials for a spouse visa (entry clearance), living with sponsor's parents, sponsor 6 months employment income route please?


----------

